# Songs of peace, comfort, hope and Love



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/eLj2tZCs6Ms]Rhett Walker Band - Come To The River (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]










When the woman at the well met Jesus he spoke these words to her:

John 4:13, 14  Jesus answered, and said unto her, Whosoever drinks of this water shall thirst again.   But whosoever drinks of the water I give him shall be in him a well of water springing up in everlasting life.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2Vbg2dpX-EY]Brandon Heath - Your Love - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]





John 3:16, 17  For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   For God sent not his Son to condemn the world but that the world through him might be saved.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZZ8MoI-wtvU]Whom Shall I Fear? (God of Angel Armies) by Chris Tomlin LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]






If God be for us, who can stand against us?

It is written Isaiah 54:17:  No weapon that is formed against you shall prosper and ever tongue that riseth up against you in judgment thou shalt condemn.  This is the heritage of the children of the LORD and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7elxC8LXfzE]What Faith Can Do - Kutless - YouTube[/ame]



Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold onto eternal life, whereunto thou art also called, and has professed a good profession before many witnesses.  1 Timothy 6:12


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HEbs5ePV_6c]NewWorldSon - Sweet Holy Spirit (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]




But ye shall receive power, after the Holy Spirit is come upon you and ye shall be witnesses unto me both in Jerusalem, and in Judaea, and in Samaria, and unto the uttermost parts of the earth.-Acts 1:8


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/K1ZgtCRO-KY]Brandon Heath - I'm Not Who I Was - YouTube[/ame]








Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature, old things have passed away.  Behold, all things are become new.  - 2 Corinthians 5:17


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VikMh8B-GMg]Citizen Way - Nothing ever could separate us! - YouTube[/ame]










For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come.  Nor height nor depth nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

-Romans 8:38,39


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BYu8ZyETnKo]MERCY ME - WORD OF GOD SPEAK - MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]








In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.  The same was in the beginning with God. All things were made by him, and without him not any thing was made.  In him was life and the life was the light of men.  And the light shineth in the darkness and the darkness comprendeth it not.  - John 1-5


----------



## Borillar (Sep 5, 2013)

As a joke, I was going to post "War Pigs" by Black Sabbath, but thought better of it. Don't want to derail your thread. Here's an old song I used to like to sing when I was a little boy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75JZ2kQIhlA]Robert Duvall Wings of a Dove.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/w0bSTs2KnAs]Lord, I Need You - Chris Tomlin - March 24th, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]








I am the vine, ye are the branches, he that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit, for without me ye can do nothing.  - Jesus

-John 15:5


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/3juFzaRNHp8]Middle of Your Heart [Lyrics] - for KING & COUNTRY - YouTube[/ame]










As the deer pants after the water brooks so my soul does thirst for thee, O God. 

-Psalm 42:1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

Borillar said:


> As a joke, I was going to post "War Pigs" by Black Sabbath, but thought better of it. Don't want to derail your thread. Here's an old song I used to like to sing when I was a little boy.
> 
> Robert Duvall Wings of a Dove.wmv - YouTube



What a beautiful song!  Thank you, Borillar.  This thread is open to anyone who wants to share a song...  feel free!   This song you put up really blessed me!  Thank you again!


----------



## Connery (Sep 5, 2013)

Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)  - Heaven (Where true love goes) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpXAlZhCHCA]Yusuf - Heaven, Where True Love Goes (Live Yusuf's Cafe Session 2007) + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

This is Liz Fitzgibbon, one of my favorite worshipers.. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/DC-f0rH_kBY]My Strong Tower - YouTube[/ame]



For thou hast been a shelter for me, and a strong tower from the enemy. I will abide in thy tabernacle for ever, I will trust in the covert of thy wings.   - Psalm 61:3,4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/sMsEDVm-cT0]The Celtic Spirit - Be Thou My Vision / Slane - YouTube[/ame]







The LORD is my portion, saith my soul, therefore I will hope in him.  Lamentations 3:24


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/t4M2u2TwhSc]Alberto and Kimberly Rivera_The Longing_Jesus - YouTube[/ame]










I am the Rose of Sharon, and the lily of the valleys.  As the lily among thorns, so is my love among the daughters.  - Song of Solomon 2:1,2


----------



## Connery (Sep 5, 2013)

VAN MORRISON _ Cliff Richards -Whenever God Shines His Light


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYFYVZZqXR0]James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 5, 2013)

this one does it for me...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1FQqSGxBso]Down in the River to Pray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejvcd-JeVCQ]BREWER AND SHIPLEY- " ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPPlGFh6OpQ]spirit in the sky Norman Greenbaum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6jxxagVEO4]The Byrds - Turn Turn Turn (To Everything There Is A Season) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6VEyouQhBtY]Brandon Heath - Jesus In Disguise - YouTube[/ame]




John 15:16  You have not chosen me, but I have chosen you, and ordained you, that you should go and bring forth fruit, and that your fruit should remain: that whatsover ye shall ask of the Father in my name, he may give it to you.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kNGnIKUdMI]George Harrison-My Sweet Lord (Studio Version) Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DR7KfFfse3k]The Story of Your Life- Matthew West - YouTube[/ame]











But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name.  - John 1:12


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6PKPtM0vPyI]I See You - Rich Mullins - YouTube[/ame]








When I consider thy heavens, the work of thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which thou hast ordained:  What is man that thou art mindful of him and the son of man that thou visitest him?   - Psalm 8:3


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 6, 2013)

WARNING:  Latter half of this video has graphic pictures.  Violence against Christians is real if you don't believe it?  Watch the video..  
(I posted wrong video earlier, sorry! - here is the right one! ) 












And I saw heaven opened, and behold a white horse, and he that sat upon him was called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he doth judge and make war.  His eyes were as a flame of fire, and on his head were many crowns; and he had a name written, that no man knew, but he himself.  And he was clothed with a vesture dipped in blood; and his name is called The Word of God.  And the armies which were in heaven followed him upon white horses, clothed in white linen, white and clean.  And out of his mouth goeth a sharp sword, that with it he should smite the nations: and he shall rule them with a rod of iron: and he treadeth the winepress of the fierce-ness and wrath of Almighty God.  And he hath on his vesture and on his thigh a name written, KING OF KINGS, AND LORD OF LORDS.  - Revelation 19:11-16


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 6, 2013)

*-Praise You In This Storm -*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCpP0mFD9F0]Praise You In This Storm - Casting Crowns (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks, Jon!  This is another Casting Crowns song that really encourages me when my faith is being tested.  





[ame=http://youtu.be/VaVg0cWkgAw]Voice of Truth lyrics - CASTING CROWNS - YouTube[/ame]






My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me. And I give unto them eternal life: and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand.   - Jesus

John 10:10,11.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 7, 2013)

Song for all the "broken girls" in the world.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/9X6h6QiFqi4]Broken Girl by Matthew West with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]







The Spirit of the Lord God is upon me, because the LORD hath anointed me to preach good tidings unto the meek, he hath sent me to bind up the broken hearted, to preach liberty to the captives, and the opening of the prison to them that are bound.  To proclaim the acceptable year of the LORD, and the day of vengeance of our God, to comfort all who mourn.  Isaiah 61:1  

The Lord is near unto them that are of a broken heart........  Psalm 34: 18


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/n5z58Y95lKU]Liz Fitzgibbon, Draw Me Closer (with lyrics).mpg - YouTube[/ame]








I waited patiently for the LORD, and he inclined unto me, and heard my cry. He brought me up also out of a horrible pit, out of the miry clay, and set my foot upon a rock, and established my goings.  And he hath put a new song in my mouth, even praise unto our God, many shall see it, and fear, and shall trust in the LORD.  - Psalm 40: 1-3


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 7, 2013)

May God teach his people to worship God like these two women.  This is not your "business as usual church service"..  this is reckless abandonment and what true worship is supposed to look like.  I'm sure this will make a few religous folk VERY uncomfortable........  Ha! Ha!  Sing it Rose!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/6WUG0TcbWws]Rose Muhando & Annastazia Mukabwa - Tabu Zangu (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]



 But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and truth, for the Father seeketh such to worship him.  God is a Spirit and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and truth. - Jesus


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zsDenQxaBk]Curtis Mayfield 'We Got To Have Peace' On The Old Grey Whistle Test 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 7, 2013)

This is throne room worship - soak in it.. shut your eyes and forget yourself and focus on the LORD - picture yourself before him - coming to him like a little child......be still and let the anointing break every "yoke" of bondage....  If you feel oppressed...if you need a fresh touch from the LORD......  this worship will help you enter into His presence... 

[ame=http://youtu.be/dl1a7AZjIws]Heavenly Worship with Ruth Fazal & Heidi Baker - YouTube[/ame]






Where the Spirit of the Lord is there is Liberty......

And it shall come to pass in that day, that his burden shall be taken away from his shoulder, and his yoke from off thy neck, and the yoke shall be destroyed because of the anointing.  - Isaiah 10:27


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjMKz0wCGmw]Todd Rundgren - Love Is The Answer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjNgn4r6SOA]Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge over troubled water (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 7, 2013)

This was sent to me once by a dear friend.  It is not a song, but worth watching nonetheless.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2XK59wTDKk]Interview With God - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> This was sent to me once by a dear friend.  It is not a song, but worth watching nonetheless.
> 
> Interview With God - YouTube






I am a richer person because of you, Sweet Caroline... you are most beautiful to me and the grace G-d has given you to love others unconditionally is a great demonstration of His Love.   G-d bless you.    I have lost myself today in His Presence and now must find dinner. Wherever it is!  lol.....  Have a nice evening!  

 - Jeri


----------



## hortysir (Sep 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3k1rJOQPdY]Mercy Me - Homesick with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Sep 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipRL0eKjYp4]Here Am I, Send Me - MercyMe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 9, 2013)

hortysir said:


> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipRL0eKjYp4]Here Am I, Send Me - MercyMe - YouTube[/ame][/quote
> 
> 
> Here is a great prayer, Hortysir!  Pray ye therefore the LORD of the harvest, that he will send forth labourers into his harvest.  Matt. 9:28
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ve720TWDZdg]Michael W. Smith - Step by Step - YouTube[/ame]





The steps of a good man are ordered by the LORD and he delighteth in his way. - Psalm 37:23


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jMT6pLGMVJ4]YOU ARE THE LORD-MICHAEL W. SMITH - YouTube[/ame]







Enter his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise, be thankful unto him, and bless his Name. -  Psalm 100:4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/U25fyuQvfqk]Michael W. Smith - I See You - YouTube[/ame]







Give unto the LORD the glory due unto his name, worship the LORD in the beauty of holiness.  - Psalm 29:2


----------



## Ropey (Sep 9, 2013)

Steve Winwood - Higher Love


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 9, 2013)

my favorite piece of scripture...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br70VqJ24Ww]1 Corinthians 13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 10, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> my favorite piece of scripture...
> 
> 1 Corinthians 13 - YouTube




That was beautiful, Bayoubill.  

To me love is to become a little child.  They have a pure heart and see everyone through the eyes of love. Little children do not love different people differently.  They love all freely without any reservations and they never worry about anything.  They are not "figuring things out" or what they are going to say next.  It is just a natural response that comes from their heart.  I read a message once that said, Dear God I think about you sometimes when I am not praying.  That touched me deeply.  Only a child could be that honest to think to say such a thing.... 

I remember attending a chinese church service once. They spoke English and they were having a testimony time.  The little boy was given a microphone and he was asked what would you like to thank Jesus for?   He said, I thank Jesus!  He was about 3 or 4 yrs old.   The adult put the microphone back in front of him and said thank him for what?  The little boy said again, I thank Jesus!  The adult said, for what?  The boy once again said, I thank Jesus!  I think it was 3 times before the adult understood what the child meant.  Then there was silence.   He meant he thanked him for everything.   That blew me away.  I thought, Wow, God.  Out of the mouths of babes...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8HT6DADgGI4]Blind Boys of Alabama wade in the water - YouTube[/ame]






One of my favorites from these brothers.  I love them!


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 10, 2013)

a tune based on my second-favorite Bible quote...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRQ-dsvsmss]Love one another as I have loved you (John 13:34) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 10, 2013)

This is a deliverance song.  I used to really get into this one and I found the CD in my car last night I'm back to listening to them again... Atom Bomb CD is totally awesome.   Every song.  The overflow is incredible.  I have to find higher ground.  I like their version the best.  


[ame=http://youtu.be/j_jS_G7zcjY]The Blind Boys Of Alabama - Demons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 10, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> a tune based on my second-favorite Bible quote...
> 
> Love one another as I have loved you (John 13:34) - YouTube



You have some amazing music, Bill.  This is a very beautiful song.  It speaks straight into my heart. Thank you.  I am going to share this by email to some others who will appreciate this song very much.  The other song you put up of mothers coming down to the river to pray for their children is the other one that I never heard before.  Wonderful songs.  I am grateful the Lord reached down below the bottom and got me.  I was a drug addict for years.  He set me free - I had some falls  - but this time I'm in for good. - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bCfqS7HgAY0]Blind Boys of Alabama "Higher Ground" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9ylnx0NA9X4]NEED YOU NOW (How Many Times) by Plumb (official lyric video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/New8i_eX3x8]Josh Wilson - Before The Morning (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ipwEtvWL_3c]Jesus, Friend of Sinners - Casting Crowns - YouTube[/ame]
















Thank you, Jesus, for being my friend when everyone else left.  What a friend I have found in you!


----------



## The Professor (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFFQbO0Ko8E]ABBA I HAVE A DREAM 1982 U K TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGKL-XXnSmk]Mario Lanza - You'll Never Walk Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4KY0DU718c]FRANKIE LAINE - I BELIEVE.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoaM0wX9I7s]May The Good Lord Bless And Keep You - Nat King Cole,The Andrews Sisters and Bing Crosby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to2KasivROc]The Call-Let The Day Begin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVQCpI4GbKQ]Whisper To A Scream (Birds Fly) - Icicle Works - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/i0A-zcVgeso]There is none like You - YouTube[/ame]








Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you, not as the world giveth, give I unto you, Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid. 
-John 14:27


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/CoxopsRSfdU]Here I am to Worship - YouTube[/ame]







Jesus said unto him, I am the way, the truth and the life.  No man cometh unto the Father but by me.  - John 14:6


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4gs_qlCWrPk]This is the air I breathe - YouTube[/ame]





Jesus we need you.  We need thee every hour, O Lord!  Come to us now!  Minister to us by your Holy Spirit!  Please come to us now precious Lord.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

This is the song the Father loves to hear.  It is music to his ears when he hears his people say, I surrender all!  Oh, let us sing this song to Jesus today and mean it with all our heart.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/7x2IpLSfqp8]All to Jesus I Surrender - YouTube[/ame]






Then Peter and the other apostles answered, We ought to obey God rather than men.  - Acts 5:29


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a new day, people.  Jesus is with us.  He is here in our midst right now.  Minister to your people, Lord.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/ld1cXry5nyM]I Give Myself Away by William McDowell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/q8hrOhHnxxY]OH THE BLOOD (in Hebrew & English) - YouTube[/ame]











But now, in Christ Jesus ye who sometimes were far off are made nigh by the blood of Jesus.  - Ephesians 2:13

Come now, let us reason together, saith the LORD;  though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be white like wool.  -Isaiah 1:18


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> This is the air I breathe - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have to share something with you guys.  I feel so unworthy this morning.  I feel so undone.  I cannot tell you how much so. I cannot stop crying.   This morning the Lord is reminding me of my heart towards him before I ran away for a season.  It might be hard to believe but there was a time when I had nothing to do with political boards.  Back then I didn't even know what the word republican meant.   I had never voted in my life!! I did not watch television.  My life was at his feet.  God have mercy upon me!  God!  Forgive me! I do not know how I ended up in such a state..    it was never my intention to leave him but I did... I would have never believed it to be possible back then... 

 I wonder, how can he be so merciful and forgiving to me now when he was so good to me all along? When I knew him!   He never did anything wrong to me!  He has only poured out his mercy and love to me all along and I realize how much I have taken that for granted.  I am so sorry, Lord, forgive me. 

 I am sorry for every careless word I have ever written on a message board, I am sorry for every lie I have ever spoken or written, for every time I denied the truth, I am deeply sorry for every unkind word I have ever spoken, every sin I have ever commited against another human being. Throughout my life, for all my sins, I repent... I repent for unforgiveness I held in my heart in the past, I repent for not loving as I should have.  I want to love Jesus.    I do not ever want to take him for granted like that again.

 I read & listen to music BillBayou puts up and it just breaks me into little pieces, I think of the honesty that is in Billo Really, the compassion that is in Ropey, the love that is in Professor, the beauty in so many people here and I feel so unworthy to even be speaking to you this morning but I want you to know I am repenting before God and before man.  I will never write another unkind word on a message board about any human being.  Government, politician, ANYONE!   I never had any right to do that!  I should not have done it and I repent.  I thank God he has delivered me and set me free from the desire to ever speak of such things again. I was never any good at politics anyhow! What do I know??!  NOTHING!  That's what I know!  I'm a sinner saved by grace with a low IQ!   Seriously, people.  That is the truth... 

 Truly God is a compassionate, loving God to have mercy on such a person as me.   I truly do not know why I ran away from him when I should have been running to him.  I do not even know if I want to know why.  Perhaps it is best that he does not let me know.  

I found something I wrote in my bible years ago.  I could hardly believe I had written these words as I do not remember writing them.  This is how far I fell from him.  
 No affliction would trouble a child of God if he knew God's power.  <--------------  Imagine knowing that and then running from the Lord!  

What excuse do I have?  I knew his power and yet I still ran from him.  Still he drew me back with his cords of love and brought me back to himself.  I am so grateful for my fathers love this morning.  I am truly grateful for his love.  Talk about the mercy of God, people.  I am living proof of it!  I should be in hell already!!  That is the truth!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh!  Sorry ya'll!  I posted something here when I meant to post it on the Ransom thread. Sorry about that.  It is removed now!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ypO_RDasojE]Elvis Presley - 'If That Isn't Love'. - YouTube[/ame]











He that loveth not knows not God, for God is love.  - 1 John 4:8


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/s62chZryaXA]"If I Could Hear My Mother Pray Again...Life's Railway to Heaven" by J. D. Sumner - YouTube[/ame]




Confess your faults one to another and pray for one another, that ye may be healed.  The effectual fervent prayer of a righeous man ( or woman ) availeth much.  - James 5: 16


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/95YBY1TVT24]Randy Travis - When Mama Prayed - YouTube[/ame]








Rejoicing in hope, patient in tribulation, continuing in prayer.  - Romans 12:12

Some of ya'll might not have had a praying mother - I had a praying grandma myself - but do not worry about it!  I have adopted ya'll as my own children and am praying for you all as if you were my very own.  I have written down your names and I lift you up each morning and night. God loves each and every one of you.  So do I.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WbsJds6Tw08]People Get Ready - Blind Boys of Alabama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/EXHw3HoVEQg]Tasha Cobbs - Break Every Chain (Full Version) "HQ" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2013)

I love the way Larnelle and Patti worship together!  This is beautiful!  Truly inspirational! 


[ame=http://youtu.be/_yLgtd_kkxw]I've Just Seen Jesus [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Rhett Walker Band - Come To The River (with lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today...


Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace...


You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one


Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...


You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one

Imagine, John Lennon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jt_GPx-wL_Q]The McKameys -God On The Mountain trimed YouTube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2013)

Imagine,

Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today...

Imagine, no religious wars.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 12, 2013)

*-Down To The River To Pray - *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSif77IVQdY]Down To The River To Pray - Alison Krauss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 12, 2013)

^^^ To me, there is no other female who sings better than her.   

God bless you and Alison always!!!   

Holly (a fan of her since 1994)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 14, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Wz3vyyy01aw]Song of Hope (Heaven Come Down) With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 14, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rtD-_q2kl-Q]Undo by Rush of Fools - YouTube[/ame]



This song speaks to me about myself.  What I appreciate about my son is that he has never been a hypocrite. He has never been lukewarm.  He is either all in or all out and ice cold.  That is far more pleasing to God than pretending and going through the motions when your heart is not there. That harms people alot more than being honest.  I think that is what the Lord loves about people here. They are definitely not hypocrites and that is why I believe they will be the Bride of Christ while much of the "church" will be locked outside the door. ( Matt. 22 - I already see it happening! )  I thank God my heart is on fire for Him today but that was not always the way it was.  I was hiding it but truly God knew all along...


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idbh7w1A3VY]Michael W. Smith Glorious Grace With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## BDBoop (Sep 14, 2013)

This song literally has always given me goosebumps.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XemQwDQ7mY]Carman - Revive Us, Oh Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> This song literally has always given me goosebumps.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnHy1VC5EQo


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 14, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/eM_JRAPSwVM]Mahalia Jackson - His Eye Is On The Sparrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 14, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/k7Pk5YMkEcg]his eye on the sparrow lauryn hill et tanya blount - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 14, 2013)

an old favorite... always brings tears to my eyes...

most recent time I heard it was at my dear sweet Aunt Betty's funeral a couple of days ago...

tears flowed... and again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDyiYEdTp-U]Barbara Bonney - Ave Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VeGNgBwPTMA]Third Day - Cry Out To Jesus W/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_rR_Rdb1CTE]Chris Tomlin - Lord I Need You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_oyHpLg32c8]Surrender | Lincoln Brewster - YouTube[/ame]









I remember many years ago a young girl who was raised in a very staunch Roman Catholic family - her grandparents highly respected within the church every eye was on her to be perfect - or so it felt at the time - but her own mother was very cruel and full of rage - the family protected their secrets as if reputation were the only thing that mattered.  It was a counterfeit holiness but the young girl didn't understand that and was in despair.  Then one day she was climbing a fence to get off school property and her hand was torn open by the prongs at the top.  After receiving stitches the day came to have them removed.  Then someone dropped her off at her mothers work place.  She was wearing scruffy bell bottom jeans and a gauze shirt..  she did not look like her mothers daughter - indeed she didn't look like her at all.  A very beautiful woman came into the lobby dressed to the nines, perfect from head to toe.....she said to the girl, You didn't tell anyone you are my daughter, did you?  The girl said, no.  The mother said, good!  Go sit in my car and wait for me and do not tell anyone you are my daughter!  The girl said, okay.  She went to the car and waited and then was taken to the doctor by the mother.  The family went to mass every Sunday and the priest gave the sermons but the girl no longer heard anything.  She never heard anything again because she could not accept the hypocrisy of it all. The girl turned to drugs to kill the pain and to shut out the memories of a very bad beginning....... in life.  Then one day, Jesus invited her to come to him and although she resisted for awhile - he convinced her of his love and she came to him and he accepted her just as she was..and after many trials and tests on their relationship the girl accepted that this man, Jesus from Galilee, was most sincere in his perfect love toward  her and then she surrendered all to him.  Now the girl no longer needs the love of any human because Jesus is her constant companion.  He hears her every prayer, he heals her every wound.  She has been made whole.  What Jesus did for that girl he will do for anyone.  Because it never was about religion.  It is only about one thing.  Reconciliation & relationship.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-opi1Qre8Cc]Matthew West - Family Tree (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8nqrvkNywcY]One Less - Matthew West (OLTCH) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ld1cXry5nyM]I Give Myself Away by William McDowell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnaZqHy2ZHE]Fiddler on the roof - Sabbath prayer ( with subtitles ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l04yM7-BWbg]"People Get Ready" The Impressions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 16, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Fiddler on the roof - Sabbath prayer ( with subtitles ) - YouTube



This is a beautiful scene, the woman in the beginning - it is such a holy sight!  I love this, Caroline!  Thank you!  I want to send this to my Jewish family that opened their arms to me years ago.  I know they will be delighted with this prayer!  They are so much like the people in this scene - so beautiful, gentle full of light and a holy countenance.. thank you so much for finding this!   You have made my day!      - Karen


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 17, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Fiddler on the roof - Sabbath prayer ( with subtitles ) - YouTube
> ...



You are very welcome.  It was a prayer specially for the movie, and Sunrise, Sunset is another song I love, although not a prayer as such.  The full movie is here if you want it, and if you click the Youtube box on the bottom right it will open it in a new window.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdm2CKLiJ6Q]Fiddler On The Roof (Full Movie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 17, 2013)

as a father of kids, both grown and not yet finished growing, this one always hits me where it counts...

and yeah, it always brings tears to my eyes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLLEBAQLZ3Q]SUNRISE SUNSET - YouTube[/ame]


eta:  makes me all-the-more long for meaningful spiritual traditions in my life...


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 17, 2013)

some of the sweetest and most beautiful things I've found on YouTube have been Jewish wedding videos...

makes me wish I'd been born Jewish...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c-ZHyqk6sQ]The Magical Jewish Wedding of Two Orthodox Jews in Los Angeles. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 17, 2013)

'nother sweet Jewish wedding video...

yeah, sure... it's sorta on the opulent side... but it's sweet and full of joy nonetheless... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE4GjxrqOog]?????? . ?? ????? ???? ?????, Jewish Wedding Video?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 17, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> 'nother sweet Jewish wedding video...
> 
> yeah, sure... it's sorta on the opulent side... but it's sweet and full of joy nonetheless...
> 
> ?????? . ?? ????? ???? ?????, Jewish Wedding Video?? - YouTube



I can't see much opulence there.  I think it is normal for an Israeli wedding.  Nice video advertising a business.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 17, 2013)

This is an awesome song!  Be thou glorified today O' God!  You are worthy of our praise! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/zlA5IDnpGhc]Our God is Greater - Chris Tomlin - YouTube[/ame]








Hell is naked before him, and destruction have no covering.  He stretcheth out the north over the empty place, and hangeth the earth on nothing. He bindeth up the waters in his thick clouds, and the cloud is not rent under them.  He holdeth back the face of his throne, and spreadeth his cloud upon it.  He hath compassed the waters with bounds, until the day and night come to an end.  The pillars of heaven tremble and are astonished at reproof. He divideth the sea with his power, and by his understanding he smiteth the proud.  

Job 26:6-12


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mACqcZZwG0k]"Every little thing gonna be all right" (Bob Marley) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jJ8-E7h-T1M]Live Like That- Sidewalk Prophets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jm5gfuT9Z4]Lonestar - I'm Already There (Message From Home) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctVI5baftFo]American Soldier- Toby Keith (tribute) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSOyBGGsUk8]Toby Keith - Courtesy of the red white and blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 20, 2013)

Lest we Forget.................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db209vjW2yo]9/11 (World Trade Center) Enya - Only Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lonestar - I'm Already There (Message From Home) - YouTube



God bless our soldiers..  this video is beautiful.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BKK130u2uGA]I Have to Believe w/ lyrics Sung by Rita Springer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN1iI-DaJNw]Brooks & Dunn - Only In America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vSyLqbP8Z4I]Big Daddy Weave - Redeemed with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dblack (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 20, 2013)

Singer-songwriter ( who wrote and sang this beautiful song )  Leonard Cohen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q]Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzB8xC_CwH8]Il Divo - Hallelujah (Alelujah) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 20, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lest we Forget.................
> 
> 9/11 (World Trade Center) Enya - Only Time - YouTube



This changed everything


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 20, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Singer-songwriter ( who wrote and sang this beautiful song )  Leonard Cohen



And this is, Leonard says, his favorite version.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGXmsxYvrxU]BON JOVI - HALLELUJAH - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 21, 2013)

This one is practically unearthly in its beauty.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OZ5MoUXKgc]Celine Dion - Oh Holy Night LIVE HD 3D - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bxMnr0pM78U]Mercy Me- So Long Self with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]









And be not conformed to this world, but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, what is acceptable, and perfect will of God.

-  Romans 12:2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BFUHrXfuNU4]Healing Begins - Tenth Avenue North - w/lyrics - YouTube[/ame]







Trust him at all times, ye people, pour out your heart before him, God is a refuge for us. Psalm 62: 8

By grace are ye saved through faith and that not of yourselves, it is the gift of God.  NOT OF WORKS LEST ANY MAN SHOULD BOAST. 
Ephesians 2:8


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/e-7Sj_7DPAY]NEW! Newsboys "God's Not Dead (Like a Lion)" Single! - YouTube[/ame]






Ye are of God, little children, and greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.  - 1 John 4:4

But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength, they shall mount up with wings of eagles, They shall run, and not be weary, and they shall walk and not faint. -  Isaiah 40:31


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

This song just makes me feel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1olMblKImM]Marty Robbins - Lord You Gave Me A Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> This song just makes me feel.
> 
> Marty Robbins - Lord You Gave Me A Mountain - YouTube



I like that, BD!  He has a nice voice too!  I feel like God let me take a mountain today!  Take it right out of the way!  Oh yeah!  I feel good!


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JYcrnIpWcM]COLDPLAY - FIX YOU - WITH LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6yDFn3OAFo]It is Well with my Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2013)

*Casting Crowns - I Heard The Bells on Christmas Day*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lze_9IsUFFM]Casting Crowns - I Heard The Bells on Christmas Day Live - Legendado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/OgAgPY_aM_s]All Things New "Washed Over Me" (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]







Grace and peace for you from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ - 2 Corin. 1: 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeTu8twnGvU&feature=share&list=PLC5C075E2490B8AC2]Walk on the Water - Britt Nicole - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]





Surely God is my help, the Lord is the one who sustains me.  - Psalm 54: 4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/s099Omqw1_E]Casting Crowns-Already There - YouTube[/ame]



For he says, In the time of my favor I heard you, and in the day of salvation I helped you.  I tell you, now is the time of God's favor, now is the day of salvation.  - 2 Corinth. 6:2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vqIvoFWFhds]This Is Not Where I Belong - Building 429 (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]




At that time his voice shook the earth, but now he has promised, "Once more I will shake not only the earth but the heavens."  The words "once more" indicate the removing of what can be shaken - that is, created things - so that what cannot be shaken may remain.   - Hebrews 12: 26


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/nFC76Z_2oC4]Big Daddy Weave - Redeemed Worship Video With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]













Praise the LORD, O my soul.  I will praise the LORD all my life, I will sing praise to my God as long as I live.  - Psalm 146:2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/QASREBVDsLk]Casting Crowns - Slow Fade - YouTube[/ame]




May your fountain be blessed and may you rejoice in the wife of your youth.  - Proverbs 5:19


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y2HwtWLokSc]Casting Crowns - Set Me Free - YouTube[/ame]



The Spirit of the Lord is upon me, because he has anointed me to preach the good news to the poor. He has sent me to proclaim freedom for the prisoners and recovery of sight for the blind, to release the oppressed, to proclaim the year of the Lord's favor.  - Luke 4: 18, 19


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 24, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Rhett Walker Band - Come To The River (with lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an encounter that must have been for her!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KRbU1slwoR8]Mystery of Mercy - Caedmon's Call - YouTube[/ame]




Your attitude should be the same as that of Christ Jesus.  - Philippians 2: 5


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KCh4AsVrHhY]Caedmon's call - Only Hope - YouTube[/ame]








The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ be with your spirit.  - Philippians 4: 23


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/pXmINEhtZNU]Hands of the Potter - Caedmon's Call (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]





Go down to the potter's house and there I will give you my message.  So I went down to the potter's house, and I saw him working at the wheel.  But the pot he was shaping from the clay was marred in his hands, so the potter formed it into another pot, shaping it as seemed best to him.  Then the word of the LORD came to me, O house of Israel, can I not do with you as this potter does?   Declares the LORD.  Like this clay in the hand of the potter, so you are in my hand, O house of Israel.  If any time I announce that a nation or kingdom is to be uprooted, torn down and destroyed and the nation I warned repents of its evil, then I will relent and not inflict on it the disaster I had planned.  And if at another time I announce that a nation or kingdom is built up and planted and it does evil in my sight and does not obey me, then I will reconsider the good I had intended to do for it.  Now therefore say to the people of Judah and those living in Jerusalem, "This is what the LORD says:  Look, I am preparing a disaster for you and devising a plan against you.  So turn from your evil ways, each one of you, and reform your own ways, and your actions. But they will reply, It's no use.  We will continue with our own plans, each of us will follow the stubbornness of his own evil heart.  
  - Jeremiah 18: 2 -12


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bMEZRy_7018]Caedmon's Call - The Emptiest Day - YouTube[/ame]



Come unto me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest.  Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls.  For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.   - Jesus Christ
 - Matthew 11: 28 - 30


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0W4aEP4NSD0]Third Day & Caedmon's Call - God Of Wonders with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


When I consider your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars, which you have set in place, what is man that thou art mindful of him?  You have made him a little lower than the heavenly beings and crowned him with glory and honor.  You have made him ruler over the works of your hands, you put everything under his feet, all flocks and herds, and beasts of the field, the birds of the air, and the fish of the sea, all that swim the paths of the seas.  O LORD, our Lord, how majestic is thy name in all the earth!  - Psalm 8: 3 - 9


----------



## westwall (Oct 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE9hubGnqQM]U2 One Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2013)

westwall said:


> U2 One Lyrics - YouTube



This is interesting, Westhall. U2 used to be my favorite band!  Actually Pink Floyd was my first favorite band but U2 was the only other band I was really into in the 80's.  Great band.  Imagine the music they'd write if they got saved!     You'd probably like Emptiest Day..  great song.  Check it out...


----------



## westwall (Oct 26, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > U2 One Lyrics - YouTube
> ...








You might be surprised to hear that there are discussions online about whether they  are a Christian band or not.  Based on interviews I've seen, their actions both public and private, and of course their music, I would say they are all Christians.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 30, 2013)

Pink Floyd definitely isn't a christian band.  If U2 became a Christian band I haven't yet heard any Christian songs from them, Westhall. Maybe it was recent.  Got anything?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 30, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Hands of the Potter - Caedmon's Call (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This reminds me of America!


----------



## IrwinWaterfie (Oct 31, 2013)

I would like to share the song of my most favorite singer Micheal jeckson who was incredably the best singer of the world.
This life don't last forever
(Hold my hand)
So tell me what we're waiting for
(Hold my hand)

We're better off being together
(Hold my hand)
Being miserable alone
(Hold my hand)

[Chorus]
Cause I've been there before
And you've been there before
But together we can be all right
Cause when it gets dark and when it gets cold
We hold each other 'til we see the sun light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2013)

IrwinWaterfie said:


> I would like to share the song of my most favorite singer Micheal jeckson who was incredably the best singer of the world.
> This life don't last forever
> (Hold my hand)
> So tell me what we're waiting for
> ...



Michael Jackson was a very gifted singer. Even as a child he has a wonderful voice!  His death was very sad news.  My heart goes out to his children.  -Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/o7qi2KlUffs]Casting Crowns - Until The Whole World Hears - YouTube[/ame]


Go into all the world and preach the good news to all creation.  - Mark 16: 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/z29olPjFbqg]Mandisa - Overcomer (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]





They overcame him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony and they loved not their lives unto the death. 
 - Revelation 12: 11


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HcnfT4arZtI]I Surrender - Hillsong Live (Cornerstone New 2012 DVD Album) Lyrics/Subtitles (Best Worship Song) - YouTube[/ame]





Yet a time is coming and has now come when the true worshipers will worship the Father in Spirit and in truth for they are the kind of worshipers the Father seeks.  - John 4: 23


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RBv2cjTiBd8]Lift My Life Up by Unspoken with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]





Lead me in thy truth, and teach me, for thou art the God of my salvation, on thee do I wait all the day long.  - Psalm 25: 5


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VcfGNw3G2A4]Chris Tomlin - God's Great Dance Floor [Passion 2013] - YouTube[/ame]



Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all the earth, make a loud noise, and rejoice, and sing praise. - Psalm 94:4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2013)

I dedicate this song to Dr. A.R. who is a kind friend, a courageous, patriotic American who loves his country and his fellow man.   I think the patriotic theme to this video is perfect for him!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y-4NFvI5U9w]Chris Tomlin - Amazing Grace (My Chains Are Gone) - YouTube[/ame]


True Story!  I created this Music thread called Songs of peace, comfort, hope and Love as a blessing to him and his family.  I had emailed a few songs of encouragement but thought creating a music link and putting all the songs on it would be easier. I sent him the link but he lost it in his email apparently and never saw it!  Then some of you started adding songs and the next thing you know the thread has almost 3000 views on it and many, many great songs!  So after almost 3,000 people viewing his Music thread and many adding songs of their own..... he is finally getting to see it himself!   Hope you enoy it Doc!  This thread -is dedicated to Dr. A.R.'s name.. Songs of peace, comfort, hope and Love. 
 - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Rhett Walker Band - Come To The River (with lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a great song worth listening to twice!  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 16, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Chris Tomlin - God's Great Dance Floor [Passion 2013] - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all the earth, make a loud noise, and rejoice, and sing praise. - Psalm 94:4



Chris Tomlin has become one of my favorite music artists.  He is truly gifted.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/J14ZSqhpAjw]My Hope Is In You - Aaron Shust - worship Video with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]








But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength, they shall mount up with wings as eagles, they shall run, and not be weary, and they shall walk, and not faint.  
- Isaiah 40:31


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uPFZc0cSWdE]"The Light In Me" by Brandon Heath ~ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]







Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world:  He that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life. - John 8: 12


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/57wrjMm72CU]Hillsong United - Search My Heart - YouTube[/ame]












Even from the days of your father ye are gone away from mine ordinances, and have not kept them.  Return unto me, and I will return unto you, saith the LORD of hosts......

  - Malachi 3:7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/d_24IdbJ0Tw]Lead Me To The Cross-Hillsong - YouTube[/ame]







And after these things he went forth, and saw a publican, named Levi, sitting at the receipt of custom:  and he said unto him, Follow me.
And he left all, rose up and followed him.  - Luke 5:28


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKr_4D4xLdE]ELVIS PEACE IN THE VALLEY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/db90-awgVCg]Hillsong United - Hosanna - YouTube[/ame]





But who may abide the day of his coming? ....and who shall stand when he appeareth?  ..for he is like a refiner's fire, and like fullers' soap:  
And he shall sit as a refiner and purifier of silver:  and he shall purify the sons of Levi, and purge them as gold and silver, that they may offer unto the LORD an offering in righteousness. 

Then shall the offering of Judah and Jerusalem be pleasant unto the LORD, as in the days of old, and as in the former years.  And I will come near to you to judgment, and I will be a swift witness against the sorcerers, and against the adulterers, and against the false swearers, and against those who oppress the hireling in his wages, the widow, and the fatherless, and that turn aside a stranger from his right, and fear not me, saith the LORD of hosts. 

For I am the LORD, I change not...... - Malachi 3: 2-6


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 16, 2013)

My favorite Elvis Gospel song: 

[ame=http://youtu.be/4aO1ge8ASZQ]HE TOUCHED ME with LYRICS - ELVIS PRESLEY (a rare gospel music by 'The Legend') - YouTube[/ame]






And Mary said, My soul doth magnify the LORD, And my spirit has rejoiced in God my Savior.  - Luke 1:46, 47


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 16, 2013)

For with God nothing shall be impossible.  - Luke 1: 37


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xpXaxpl9Y4]yasmin levi - mano suave - odecha - YouTube[/ame]

ODECHA KI ANITENI 
ZE HAYOM DANCE - &#1494;&#1492; &#1492;&#1497;&#1493;&#1501; 

Odecha ki aniteni
vetihi li liy'shua.

Even ma'asu habonim haytah lerosh pinah.

Me'et hashem/adonai haytah zot hi niflet be'eineinu

Zeh hayom asah hashem/adonai
nagilah venis'mechah bo.

Ana hashem/adonai hoshi'a na
Ana hashem/adonai hatz'licha na

I WILL PRAISE YOU BECAUSE YOU ANSWERED ME 
THIS IS THE DAY 

I shall praise thee, for thou hast answered me
and thou shalt be my salvation.

The rock the builders rejected became the cornerstone.

This is G-d's doing, it is marvellous in our eyes.

This is the day that G-d created
we shall rejoice and be glad today.

Please G-d save us
Please G-d give us success


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 19, 2013)

Madonna - Bedtime Story

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRLO56kgsOg]Madonna - Bedtime Story (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/twuLr5rQmp0]He Reigns - Newsboys - YouTube[/ame]



And he that sat upon the throne said, Behold, I make all things new.  And he said unto me, Write, for these words are faithful and true.  And he said unto me, It is done, I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give unto him that is athirst of the fountain of the water of life freely.  He that overcometh shall inherit all things, and I will be his God and he shall be my son.  - Revelation 21: 5,6, 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hWgvIl28wYw]Group 1 Crew - His Kind of Love |FEARLESS 2012| (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]








Blessed are they that do his commandments, that they may have the right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city.  - Rev. 22: 14


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VSiFuDH74js]Chris Tomlin - Holy Is The Lord God Almighty [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]






And after these things I heard a voice of much people in heaven, saying, All-e-lu-ia, Salvation, and glory, and honour, and power, unto the Lord our God.  - Revelation 19: 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6iK0Miq2xNo]Holy, Holy, Holy - Hillsong United - YouTube[/ame]















I will love thee, O LORD, my strength.  - Psalm 18: 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6u0P9kwfF4s]Third Day - Revelation - YouTube[/ame]






Give ear to my words, O LORD, consider my meditation.  - Psalm 5


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TCunuL58odQ]David Crowder*Band - How He Loves (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]






The LORD is the portion of my inheritance and of my cup, thou maintainest my lot. The lines are fallen unto me in pleasant places, yea, I have a goodly heritage.  - Psalm 16: 5,6


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/p3UxfvNbBx0]Here's My Heart - David Crowder - Passion 2013 - YouTube[/ame]







Hear the right, O LORD, attend unto my cry, give ear unto my prayer that goeth not out of feigned lips.  - Psalm 17: 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

David Crowder has a beautiful anointing on his life.  You can tell it in his voice...

[ame=http://youtu.be/AUwXo0jgORI]Passion - My Beloved (feat. Crowder) - YouTube[/ame]


For I know that my redeemer liveth and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth. - Job 19: 25


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/81dK2Vu1IUs]David Crowder*Band - Everything Glorious - YouTube[/ame]












Be thou glorified, Lord.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/I7rjwkLpooY]Crowder - After All (Holy) (acoustic) Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]







If thou prepare thine heart and stretch out thine hands toward him.  Job 11:13


----------



## Drumhead (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Pink Floyd definitely isn't a christian band.  If U2 became a Christian band I haven't yet heard any Christian songs from them, Westhall. Maybe it was recent.  Got anything?



Hello Jeremiah. I agree with Pink Floyd not being a Christian band. But in the "spirit" (no pun intended) of the subject - peace, comfort, hope and love - they did nail down at least peace and love for some of their songs. Shine on You Crazy Diamond & Wish You Were Here are extensions of the peace and love they wanted to express towards Syd Barrett. And great songs they ended up being.

(from a fellow Pink Floyd fan)


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 20, 2013)

love this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg]Cat Stevens - Father and Son Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 20, 2013)

'n this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPazGVuBXmY]Cat Stevens Moonshadow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/e0TInLOJuUM]Cat Stevens - Morning has broken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Wz3vyyy01aw]Song of Hope (Heaven Come Down) With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/x5lAsx9QQ6I]Big Daddy Weave - The Only Name (Yours Will Be) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM2DvjrBWD0]Qkumba Zoo - Weeping - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VWbYo6H0WiI]Just Say Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/j9ICt1FFTwo]Sidewalk Prophets - You Loved Me Anyway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dsiDukXIeVY]Phillips, Craig & Dean - Revelation Song lyrics - YouTube[/ame]












Father, glorify thy name, Then came there a voice from heaven, saying, I have glorified it and I will glorify it again.  The people therefore, that stood by, and heard it, said that it thundered, others said, An angel spake unto him.  Jesus answered and said, "This voice came not because of me, but for your sakes.  Now is the judgment of this world, now shall the prince of this world be cast out.  And I, if I be lifted up from the earth, will draw all men unto me.  This he said, signifying what death he should die.

  The people answered him, We have heard out of the law that Christ abideth forever, and how sayest thou, The Son of man must be lifted up?  Who is this Son of man?  Then Jesus said unto them, Yet a little while is the light with you.  Walk while you have the light, lest darkness come upon you, for he that walked in darkness knoweth not where he goeth.  While ye have light, believe in the light, that ye may be children of the light.  These things spake Jesus, and departed, and did hide himself from them. But though he had done many miracles before them, yet they believed him not.  That the saying of Esaias the prophet might be fulfilled, which he spake, "LORD, WHO HATH BELIEVED OUR REPORT?  AND TO WHOM HATH THE ARM OF THE LORD BEEN REVEALED?  

  - John 12: 28 - 38


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zlA5IDnpGhc]Our God is Greater - Chris Tomlin - YouTube[/ame]












The heavens declare the glory of God, and the firmament sheweth his handwork. 
- Psalm 19: 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8FlIchSJoOA]Indescribable video lyrics - Chris Tomlin - YouTube[/ame]









Hear attentively the thunder of His voice . . . 

He thunders marvelously with His voice . . .

He does great things which we cannot comprehend.  - Job 37: 2,4, 5 NJKV


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/EwoCbcSXlSM]chris tomlin amazing love - YouTube[/ame]










For God so loved the world that he gave His Only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.  John 3: 16


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 21, 2013)

Powerful song!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/u1IZYnzUKp0]Matt Redman - Nothing But The Blood - YouTube[/ame]






.........Behold the Lamb of God who taketh away the sins of the world!  - John 1:29


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 22, 2013)

There's a Storm Coming.......

[ame=http://youtu.be/vIZOvSDQwdM]There's A Storm Out Over the Ocean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 12, 2013)

Love is the Drug - Roxy Music

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n3OepDn5GU]Roxy Music - Love Is The Drug - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VFygxkwhuUo]Hillsong - "MOST HIGH" - Blessed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 16, 2013)

I Shall Believe - Cheryl Crow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3Nnrj6i9Vk]I Shall Believe - Sheryl Crow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 16, 2013)

The Beloved "Sweet Harmony"
Sort of tune you'd not be surprised to hear at a Greenpeace, tree-hugger rally. 

Prime Mover "The Weapon" (Grinder Remix)
Trancey sorta piece with lyrics of "Love...Is the only weapon..."


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 17, 2013)

sweet tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_JLkIOnq04]Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman - Time To Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 26, 2013)

Where Have All the Flowers Gone - Peter, Paul & Mary

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2ikZZDeogo]Peter, Paul and Mary - Where Have All The Flowers Gone ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Dec 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RQibnqiZX0]Adon Olam - Transliterated and translated - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Adon Olam - Transliterated and translated - YouTube



Beautiful. 

This is from Yossi Azulay.  


Yossi Azulay - Vehi she amda


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QTAAgyzGWQ]Yossi Azulay - Vehi she amda - YouTube[/ame]


&#1493;&#1456;&#1492;&#1460;&#1497;&#1488; &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1506;&#1464;&#1502;&#1456;&#1491;&#1464;&#1492; &#1500;&#1463;&#1488;&#1458;&#1489;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514;&#1461;&#1497;&#1469;&#1504;&#1493;&#1468; &#1493;&#1456;&#1500;&#1464;&#1504;&#1469;&#1493;&#1468;. &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1500;&#1465;&#1488; &#1488;&#1462;&#1495;&#1464;&#1491; &#1489;&#1468;&#1460;&#1500;&#1456;&#1489;&#1464;&#1491;, &#1506;&#1464;&#1502;&#1463;&#1491; &#1506;&#1464;&#1500;&#1461;&#1497;&#1469;&#1504;&#1493;&#1468; &#1500;&#1456;&#1499;&#1463;&#1500;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514;&#1461;&#1504;&#1469;&#1493;&#1468;. &#1488;&#1462;&#1500;&#1464;&#1468;&#1488; &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1489;&#1468;&#1456;&#1499;&#1464;&#1500; &#1491;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1512; &#1493;&#1464;&#1491;&#1493;&#1465;&#1512;, &#1506;&#1493;&#1465;&#1502;&#1456;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497;&#1501; &#1506;&#1464;&#1500;&#1461;&#1497;&#1469;&#1504;&#1493;&#1468; &#1500;&#1456;&#1499;&#1463;&#1500;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514;&#1461;&#1504;&#1469;&#1493;&#1468;. &#1493;&#1456;&#1492;&#1463;&#1511;&#1468;&#1464;&#1491;&#1493;&#1465;&#1513;&#1473; &#1489;&#1468;&#1464;&#1512;&#1493;&#1468;&#1498;&#1456; &#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1488; &#1502;&#1463;&#1510;&#1468;&#1460;&#1497;&#1500;&#1461;&#1504;&#1493;&#1468; &#1502;&#1460;&#1497;&#1464;&#1468;&#1491;&#1464;&#1501;

*Vehi Sheamda, Laavotainu Velanu Shelo Echad Bilvad, Amad Aleinu Lechaloteinu Ela Shebchol Dor VaDor Omdim Aleinu Lechaloteinu VHaKadosh Baruch Hu Matzilenu Miyadam.

And this (Hashems blessings and the Torah) is what kept our fathers and what keeps us surviving. For, not only one arose and tried to destroy us, rather in every generation they try to destroy us, and Hashem saves us from their hands.*


----------



## Borillar (Jan 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rpAd_paPLA]"Just A Closer Walk With Thee" By George Jones (2008) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 2, 2014)

Pablo Cruise - Love Will Find a Way

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9sbA2gnWHI]Pablo Cruise - Love Will Find A Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Jan 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-taVwKFjVBY]O Brother, Where Art Thou Soundtrack - 09 - I'll Fly Away (+lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Rhett Walker Band - Come To The River (with lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a beautiful song!  Feel free to post whatever is beautiful to you!  Music is about freedom of expression - beauty - many wonderful things - I love music.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

I love the wide swath - variety of music on this thread.  I was reminded of it this morning when someone rejected Mozart!  ( boo! )    What kind of lover of Music would reject the wonder of Mozart?  Oy vey!  What's this world comin' a to! ?


----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLEJ_WC2yQk]Amy Grant, Find a Way[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BYu8ZyETnKo]MERCY ME - WORD OF GOD SPEAK - MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ckcz8Rl7lt8]The Blind Boys Of Alabama - New Born Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vaFUbKwiPSw]Blind Boys of Alabama - Faith And Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/eM_JRAPSwVM]Mahalia Jackson - His Eye Is On The Sparrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/tJnrmppqIBY]What A Friend We Have In Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BjIYL7GBHZQ]power in the blood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KQI1v9vCsC4]Wilburn Brothers I've Got That Old Time Religion In My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dwsH7KqxJKU]Old Time Power - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/xvs20pNMte4]He Abides (hymn) with lyrics (I'm rejoicing night and day) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gLuOz0g8rOA]I Love to Tell the Story - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4pGUmWWkxlE]Gaither Homecoming - I Shall Not Be Moved - Feat. The Easters, The Nelons, Jake Hess - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/QCN893hzueQ]This little light of mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gM7gt_cSxjw]Rock of Ages - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/F8EIjGXtCLk]Shall We Gather at the River Hymn (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

